# Evolution Series - Presents - World Colors - Clar-Duduk 1.02 - For Kontakt - Freebie! - 2nd Update Released!!!



## pulse (Sep 26, 2019)

*World Colors - Clar-Duduk*

Welcome to our first 'Colors' entry 'Clar-Duduk'. Clar-Duduk is a cross between a clarinet and the Armenian Duduk. Its warm worldly tones set in motion the beginning of a broader goal to see what could be created with minimal kontakt scripting. The key to this experiment was to have a little bit of fun in the studio and push the sonic mojo to 11!

*Inspire to Create*

This instrument is not part of a bigger library. It was created as an experiment to inspire the idea that anyone can create a fun and useful instrument for Kontakt with out any technical scripting knowledge.

*Emotion and Flavour*

Quite often in our creative journey we only need a flavour of an instrument not a in-depth virtual instrument. Just enough to add a bit of worldly magic. The idea here was to capture the emotional essence of the Clar-Duduk focusing on textural performance with out getting too bogged down in the often mechanical process of deeply sampling.

*For more context please check out our first video blog episode as it covers a few thoughts behind this instrument, an overview and a competition!*




*For more detailed information about the competition please head to this thread:*

https://vi-control.net/community/th...ings-oud-competition-ends-october-31st.85663/

*Product link:
*
*https://www.evolutionseries.com/portfolio/world-colors-clar-duduk/*

*Audio Demo:*




And finally if you like what we do please follow us on social media (facebook) and sign up to our newsletter (via our website) as we greatly appreciate everyones support!


----------



## Sid Francis (Sep 26, 2019)

Hello Athony

This seems to be a delicate little gem, ordering now. The sound recording and vibrato are really tasteful. Thank you for that gift


----------



## KarlHeinz (Sep 26, 2019)

Do you have to be signed in ? When I click on the "grab now" it leads me to a 404 error page :-(


----------



## KarlHeinz (Sep 26, 2019)

Did it over the shop now, that seem to work.


----------



## Maiestic9 (Sep 26, 2019)

KarlHeinz said:


> Do you have to be signed in ? When I click on the "grab now" it leads me to a 404 error page :-(



I believe so . When I was signed in and it worked. When I was not signed in I received the 404 error as well. Good luck

And Thanks Evolution Series for the generous offering !


----------



## Dr.Quest (Sep 26, 2019)

Thank you, this is awesome!


----------



## Doug (Sep 26, 2019)

It seems the spelling of "colours/colors" in the "Grab it" URL on the product page leads to a 404 error when you are not logged in.


----------



## pulse (Sep 26, 2019)

KarlHeinz said:


> Do you have to be signed in ? When I click on the "grab now" it leads me to a 404 error page :-(


Hey KarlHeinz very sorry about that... it should now be fixed. There was a mistake in the url. Hope you have fun with it!


----------



## pulse (Sep 26, 2019)

Doug said:


> It seems the spelling of "colours/colors" in the "Grab it" URL on the product page leads to a 404 error when you are not logged in.


lol yes that was the mistake... it is now fixed  I mixed up the English and the US spelling. Its all US now


----------



## laurikoivisto (Sep 26, 2019)

sounds really nice!


----------



## pulse (Sep 26, 2019)

Sid Francis said:


> Hello Athony
> 
> This seems to be a delicate little gem, ordering now. The sound recording and vibrato are really tasteful. Thank you for that gift


Many thanks mate! For something very simple it is surprisingly fun and useful!


----------



## pulse (Sep 26, 2019)

Dr.Quest said:


> Thank you, this is awesome!


Big Thanks!


----------



## pulse (Sep 26, 2019)

laurikoivisto said:


> sounds really nice!


Thanks laurikoivisto


----------



## Theodor Andrews (Sep 27, 2019)

Excellent, thank you very much for this! 👌


----------



## pulse (Sep 27, 2019)

Theodor Andrews said:


> Excellent, thank you very much for this! 👌


Thanks for checking it out


----------



## freecham (Sep 27, 2019)

Nice instrument and so beautiful sound ! Very inspiring. Thanks for that gift !


----------



## Digivolt (Sep 27, 2019)

Many thanks, this sounds lovely!


----------



## sostenuto (Sep 27, 2019)

Sincere thanks !! Fine addition and site worked very well !


----------



## hawpri (Sep 27, 2019)

Thanks, that was a nice surprise and generous to give away.


----------



## Michel Simons (Sep 27, 2019)

I just watched and enjoyed your vlog. What a nice little gem you offer as a free gift. Thank you very much.


----------



## Ben H (Sep 27, 2019)

Thank you for this!!!


----------



## pulse (Sep 27, 2019)

freecham said:


> Nice instrument and so beautiful sound ! Very inspiring. Thanks for that gift !





Digivolt said:


> Many thanks, this sounds lovely!





sostenuto said:


> Sincere thanks !! Fine addition and site worked very well !





hawpri said:


> Thanks, that was a nice surprise and generous to give away.





Michel Simons said:


> I just watched and enjoyed your vlog. What a nice little gem you offer as a free gift. Thank you very much.



Thanks everyone for your kind words! I'm very happy that you are enjoying the instrument! I had a lot of fun playing it  Remember we have a little competition... I would love to hear what you can create with this little clar-duduk


----------



## pulse (Sep 27, 2019)

Ben H said:


> Thank you for this!!!


You're welcome


----------



## KarlHeinz (Sep 29, 2019)

Just found some time for trying out and rushing threw the video, this is so beautiful, playable, warm and live sounding little instrument, absolutely amazing .

Two questions (if I missed the answer on the video, sorry, I just have rushed threw it ):
- on the keyboard there are two zones in blue (playable notes I would assume) and a white zone inbetween, I did not really get the meaning of this ?
- is the modwheel really "stepless" modulation or does it in the background just switch between different articulations in steps ?

How I would love to have such an instrument for a transverse flute/medieval wooden transverse flute (as you asked for some requests in the video I think its not forbidden to ask 

Really grateful for this and I am sure I will use it a lot just because it is that lovely sounding AND so playable.


----------



## Illico (Sep 29, 2019)

Thanks for that freeby, very nice sounding and a very innovative concept with mod wheel nuance switching.


----------



## pulse (Sep 29, 2019)

KarlHeinz said:


> Just found some time for trying out and rushing threw the video, this is so beautiful, playable, warm and live sounding little instrument, absolutely amazing .
> 
> Two questions (if I missed the answer on the video, sorry, I just have rushed threw it ):
> - on the keyboard there are two zones in blue (playable notes I would assume) and a white zone inbetween, I did not really get the meaning of this ?
> ...



Hey KarlHeinz thank you very much for the kind words  I'm very happy you are enjoying the instrument. Regarding your questions.

(1) the blue zones are the playable notes. the blue zone group to the left are staccato notes. I thought about stacking them with all the other articulations (the blue zone group to the right) but found it made it harder to find the right articulation via the mod wheel. so the white gap is just a byproduct of separating the staccato samples from the other sustain samples. Its not very elegant but I find it works well 
(2) the mod wheel setup is very basic. There is 127 steps so I roughly divided that by 4 articulation groups. So the mod-wheel all the way down is at 0 and all the way up is 127. For example 0-30 (Swells) 31-60 (Sustain stronger attack) 61-90 (trills) 91-127 (bends).

The main aim of this experiment was to just use the basic Kontakt features... no crazy scripting 

I'll be releasing a small Duduk update (hopefully later this week)... more information when it is sorted.

Great to hear your thoughts about the transverse flute... nothing is forbidden to ask 

Hope I made sense with my explanation feel free to ask if you need more info.

Many thanks!


----------



## pulse (Sep 29, 2019)

Illico said:


> Thanks for that freeby, very nice sounding and a very innovative concept with mod wheel nuance switching.


Thanks Illico happy you are enjoying it and that you like the mod wheel concept


----------



## KarlHeinz (Sep 30, 2019)

> Hope I made sense with my explanation feel free to ask if you need more info.



Yes, clear now, thanks for explanation


----------



## TomislavEP (Sep 30, 2019)

Many thanks for being generous! This might come handy in the future should I need more detailed sound than the one you can find in Kontakt Factory Library. I also know about several larger Duduk libraries for Kontakt, but I doubt I'll be using this particular instrument as often to justify the purchase of one of those.


----------



## pulse (Sep 30, 2019)

TomislavEP said:


> Many thanks for being generous! This might come handy in the future should I need more detailed sound than the one you can find in Kontakt Factory Library. I also know about several larger Duduk libraries for Kontakt, but I doubt I'll be using this particular instrument as often to justify the purchase of one of those.


Many thanks for checking it out


----------



## CGR (Oct 3, 2019)

Thank you for this inspiring virtual instrument. Here's a track I created, developed from some improvising I did when I first loaded the instrument:


----------



## pulse (Oct 3, 2019)

CGR said:


> Thank you for this inspiring virtual instrument. Here's a track I created, developed from some improvising I did when I first loaded the instrument:



Wow I love it!! Great work!!  Very happy you are enjoying the instrument!!


----------



## pulse (Oct 3, 2019)

Well with all this sample love I was inspired to release an update for the clar-duduk!!! If you have downloaded the instrument already you should by now have received an update email.

Check out my latest vlog to see what has been changed:



Also here is a how to install the update video (if you have already downloaded the old version):



Hope you all have fun!


----------



## Mornats (Oct 4, 2019)

Thanks for the freebie! Had a little play and it sounds great. Can't wait to use it in a piece. Haven't got the update yet but think it's great that you've provided one for a free instrument. Cheers!


----------



## pulse (Oct 4, 2019)

Mornats said:


> Thanks for the freebie! Had a little play and it sounds great. Can't wait to use it in a piece. Haven't got the update yet but think it's great that you've provided one for a free instrument. Cheers!


Hey Mornats happy you like it. I definitely think the update improves the instrument quite a bit... so worth the install  happy composing!


----------



## pulse (Oct 8, 2019)

A wonderful review for our little Clar-Duduk


----------



## pulse (Oct 12, 2019)

Just a quick update to say I pushed out another small update for the clar-duduk. I found a small naming bug for one technique that caused an issue when batch re-saving the instrument (this has now been fixed) plus I created alternative key-switch patches for people who would like to separate each articulation to one key-switch. So in other words in these new patches velocity does not change the articulation only key-switch. These are handy if you like a more traditional approach to accessing individual sounds


----------

